# enduro-Challenge 2010



## Superflyer (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Enduro-Gemeinde,

noch steht der Plan am 28.02.10 die Challenge stattfinden zu lassen.
Allerdings kann uns das Wetter einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Gerade sieht es nicht danach aus, das man am 28.02. im Wald fahren kann.
Deshalb habe ich folgenden Plan:
A.: Alle die Fahren wollen melden sich unter:
[email protected] an.
B.: Ihr bekommt eine Email mit allen wichtigen Infos usw. .
C.: Diese sende ich aber erst am Donnerstag 25.02.010 direkt vor der Veranstaltung nachdem ich mir ein Bild vom Strecken zustand gemacht habe.
D.: Falls die Strecken noch nicht befahrbar sind, werden ich die Enduro-Challenge vom 28.02.10 auf den 14.03.10 verlegen.

So nun freue mich auf eure Anmeldungen.

MFG
Der Superflyer


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2010)

Super bin dabei. Wenns verschoben wird, kaufe ich doch keine Spikereifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo Bilder von den Trails?
Bin so heiß aufs biken, dass ich überlege die Anfahrt auf mich zu nehmen.


----------



## giant vt (10. Februar 2010)

Wo ist denn das??


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2010)

Die EDC ist in den Harburger Bergen südlich von Hamburg. Das besondere ist, dass die Trails vorher nicht bekannt sind und daher nicht gezielt trainiert werden kann, so das ansich Chancengleichheit besteht. Fahrbar sind sie mit etwas Technik mit jedem Rad. Letztes Jahr waren vom SSP XC-Bike (1. Platz) bis zum Downhillbioke alles dabei.


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Februar 2010)

*klugscheißmodus an*
so weit ich mich erinnern kann war der SSP dritter. Der erste fuhr ein leichtes AM-Fully, der zweite einen Freerider. Man sieht es zählt allein die Fahrtechnik.
*klugscheißmodus aus*

bin auch dabei und hoffe auf den 28., da meine Freundin und zwei Feunde aus Osnabrück dann auch mitfahren könnten.


----------



## µ_d (11. Februar 2010)

mir sind beide termine recht.
hab da schon ein wenig bock drauf....


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2010)

Du hast recht. Florian hat gewonnen. Habe da was verwuchselt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei mit Shadow
Das mit dem Verschieben wird wahrscheinlich eintreten
Soll ja nächste woche auch noch schnee geben.

so bin eben ne E-Mail versenden


----------



## Fh4n (11. Februar 2010)

Mail von mir für die Anmeldung für zwei Personen ist auch raus!


----------



## Flöchen (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr cool. Werden ja immer mehr!
Ich hab mich natürlich auch direkt angemeldet.
Bis hoffentlich in zwei Wochen.
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmc (13. Februar 2010)

Moin allerseits
wir sind auch zu zweit oder dritt dabei.
Hoffentlich muss es nicht verschoben werden. Beim 2.Termin kann ich nämlich nicht.
Grüße Martin


----------



## CHEAP RIC (13. Februar 2010)

bin dabei herr faber....lets rocki


----------



## Superflyer (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Enduro-Gemeinde, 

ich habe mich gerade im Wald und auf den Strecken umgesehen. 
Leider muss ich schreiben, das wir die Challenge nicht am 28.02 stattfinden lassen können. 
Der Grund ist natürlich die Bodenbeschaffenheit. 
Teilweise liegt auf den Strecken noch bis 30 cm Schnee. 
Ich hoffe, das zum zweiten Termin, 14.03. der Schnee so weit weg ist, das man fahren kann. 
Falls das nicht der Fall ist, müssen wir die Challenge nochmal verlegen auf den 28.03.10. 

Gruß der Enduropilot


----------



## Fh4n (19. Februar 2010)

Mir macht die Verschiebung nichts aus, aber sollte das seit gestern einsetzende Tauwetter nicht ausreichen, um die Strecken in über einer Woche schneefrei zu haben?


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Februar 2010)

schneefrei kann sie dann sein, aber bei den schnemassen wird dann aklles unterwasser stehen und brutalst matschig sein

mmir macht die verschiebung auch nichts aus


----------



## Fh4n (20. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> schneefrei kann sie dann sein, aber bei den schnemassen wird dann aklles unterwasser stehen und brutalst matschig sein
> 
> mmir macht die verschiebung auch nichts aus



Die Megamoccaschlacht hebt dann noch etwas den Schwierigkeitsgrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger_Simon (20. Februar 2010)

Wuhu!
Da kommt mir das Wetter doch gleich nicht mehr so schlimm vor, am 28. hätte ich nicht gekonnt!
Dann melde ich mich als Neuling ohne besondere Fahrtechnik doch glatt mal an, irgendwer muss ja schließlich auch um den letzten Platz kämpfen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2010)

Der Schnee wird in einer Woche noch liegen, fürchte ich. Möchte auch mal wieder biken.


----------



## Superflyer (22. Februar 2010)

NEUSCHNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Der Enduro-Pilot


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2010)

Südlich der Elbe auch
Morgen sollen es aber 12° werden, bahuptet die Nachbarin. Sollte Hoffnung bestehen?


----------



## Fh4n (22. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Südlich der Elbe auch
> Morgen sollen es aber 12° werden, bahuptet die Nachbarin. Sollte Hoffnung bestehen?



Ja, die besteht! Bei uns in Hannover kam heute Morgen kurz die Sonne raus und es leicht genieselt nix Schnee. Das Wetter sollte also auch so langsam zu euch überSCHWAPPEN!


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Südlich der Elbe auch
> Morgen sollen es aber 12° werden, bahuptet die Nachbarin. Sollte Hoffnung bestehen?


Ich glaube kaum an 12°C ich denke wir schaffen es vllt. bis zu 7 oder 8°C aber nicht viel mehr.
Der SChnee wird am Sonntag definitiv noch liegen


----------



## CHEAP RIC (22. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe auch sehr.ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.und es reicht langsam das dadurch die nächte so kurz sind:-(


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2010)

dann am 14.3, gelle'?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Februar 2010)

naja, das steht wohl auch in den sternen, bei dem wetter im moment


----------



## paul.lahner (27. Februar 2010)

weiß schon jemand wo treffen sein wird??
wollte mit dem zug kommen und ma abchecken ob ne haltestelle in der nähe ist.
falls da jemand einen guten tip hat.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich Kärtner Hütte. Das wäre Neuwiedenthal und dann noch ein Kilometer mit dem Rad.


----------



## schläferchriz (4. März 2010)

wie sieht es nun aus wegen nem datum? gibts ne zusage für den 14. oder doch eher 2 wochen später?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2010)

ich denke 14. läuft
es taut langsam, kann also alles schön langsam versickern und außerdem mit nen bissl schnee und eis geht das.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Morgen/Samstag solls wieder Schnee geben


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2010)

bitte nicht


----------



## µ_d (5. März 2010)

gestern gabs vielerorts noch reichlich eisplatte...


----------



## CHEAP RIC (5. März 2010)

frost und schnee oh nee aber fahre am 14.3 in den dänemarkurlaub..war schon letzte jahr geplant..eucgh viel spass wenn später bin ich dabei...


----------



## Flöchen (5. März 2010)

Also die letzten Tage war es echt schon sehr cool bei dem schönen Wetter. Je nach Lage liegt teilweise noch viel Schnee und leider auch Eis, aber da wo es abgetaut ist ist der Boden echt trocken und schnell. Denke es sollte schon passen nächste Woche. Tagsüber taut es ja im Moment auch weiter...
Hoffe auf nächste Woche!


----------



## airri.de (6. März 2010)

Ich hoffe das die Enduro-Challenge Ende März ist, meine Gabel und mein Dämpfer sind zur Wartung und sind wohl nicht rechtzeitig zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

Superflyer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Enduro-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mich gerade im Wald und auf den Strecken umgesehen.
> Leider muss ich schreiben, das wir die Challenge nicht am 28.02 stattfinden lassen können.
> ...


Läuft die Challange jetzt am 14.3. oder am 28.3.?


----------



## paul.lahner (7. März 2010)

am 14.03! im text stand 28.02 nicht 28.03


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

welchem text?
den ich zitirt habe, da steht auch was vom 28.3.


----------



## schläferchriz (7. März 2010)

14.3. is doof. ich wäre für ein bis zwei wochen später. bei dem schnee und schlamm wird das doch sonst die totale schlammschlacht


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

also hier hast du kaum schlamm und der schnee ist rutschig bis griffig und da er nicht mehr so tief ist, denke ich geht das.
wir waren gestern auch unterwegs


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2010)

tag zusammen

ich will ja auch teilnehmen 
taxi ist schon gebucht
jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen,
ob ich bereits um 5 uhr hier losfahren muss,
oder ob 10 reicht...
also: kann mir jemand sagen, wann (um wieviel uhr - tag ist noch nich so wichtig)
also wann wir uns denn voraussichtlich in hh treffen sollten, um zusammen rad zu fahren
danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2010)

Letztes Jahr gings glaube ich so um 11 los.


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2010)

hmm okay
(aber ich warte noch andere angebote ab - sosnt warst du der erste und hast was gut bei mir)


----------



## Superflyer (9. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Endurogemeinde, 

die Challenge findet am 28.03.10 statt. 
Leider müss sie noch einmal verschoben werden, da im Wald immer wiederca. 10-15 cm Schnee liegen. 

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. März 2010)

och männnnnoooooooo
dann müssen wir wohl so in die HBs. Wetten das geht da voll gut zu fahren


----------



## schläferchriz (9. März 2010)

super. ich, für meine begriffe, freue mich über diese entscheidung


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2010)

Dann können ja alle zum ersten hamburger Freeriderstammtisch kommen


----------



## trafko (9. März 2010)

wie watt freeriderstammtisch? jetzt muss ich ja noch länger warten  hab mich schon gefreut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2010)

Erst Biken, dann chillen und quatschen.
Guckst du
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448750


----------



## j-man (9. März 2010)

hm, ich werde wohl leider auch am 28. nicht können, der Grund ergibt sich aus der Sig... :-(


----------



## Superflyer (10. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Endurogemeinde anbei eine Statement von einem Vielfahrer aus den HABES: 
"
F... und ich haben heute eine kurze aber schöne Runde gedreht. 26km, 400hm im 14er Schnitt sind zusammen gekommen. Kalt war es. Zumindest fühlten sich die -2°C eher wie -8° an.
Auf dem festen Schnee hat man tatsächlich erstaunlich viel Grip. Nur leider ist das auf den meisten Wegen nur ein Waschlappen breiter Streifen und wehe dir du kommst von diesen Streifen ab... Gefährlich sind die stellen wo Fahrzeuge den Schnee zu Eis verfestigt haben. Hier sind Spikereifen ein echter Vorteil. Ansonsten ging es auch ohne schon recht gut.
Gruß"

Gruß der Superflöyer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (10. März 2010)

um das fahrwerk durchzuknebeln tatsächlich keine optimalen vorraussetzungen...


----------



## Kono (10. März 2010)

Superflyer schrieb:


> ...von einem Vielfahrer aus den HABES...


Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Ganz allgemein ist das fahren auf den (breiten) Wegen überraschend problemlos, man wird von dem gefrorenem Untergrund nur permanent durchgeschüttelt und gerüttelt. Ein Hoch auf den Erfinder des Fullys . Neben der "festen" Spur ist es eigentlich nur etwas anstrengender zu fahren, also versucht man auf der Spur zu bleiben. Wenn man aber von der Spur runter "glitscht", muss man schon aufpassen das Bike und Fahrer in die gewollte Richtung steuern. Aber das sollte eingefleischte Endurofahrer nicht schrecken. Mit den Trails ist das sehr unterschiedlich, einige gehen erfreulich gut, andere sind nur Kampf und wieder andere gehen gar nicht.
Aber das nur mal am Rande.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. März 2010)

Wie sind denn die Strecken in den Harburger Bergen generell so? Viele Wurzeln, Steine? Nadelwald/Laubwald? Steil? Wie lang wird die Strecke ungefähr sein? (km, hm)
Man muss ja ein bisschen wissen, worauf man sich einlässt und das passende Material wählen


----------



## trafko (10. März 2010)

alles klar bin dabei


----------



## CHEAP RIC (11. März 2010)

lets rock ich bin dabei..
eure dropsau


----------



## µ_d (11. März 2010)

komme erst in der nacht von samstag auf sonntag (den 28.) aus dem skiurlaub wieder. muss dann also spontan über meine teilnahme entscheiden...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2010)

gibt es eigentlich schon eine Zeitangabe wann das am 28.3 nun losgeht?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

Ich warte noch auf die Email mit den näheren Infos. Hat die schon jemand?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Da die EDC erst in 2 Wochen ist, wird das wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

Ok. Hab grade im anderen HH Fred gelesen, dass der Boden wohl noch nicht so optimal ist. Egal, ich freu mich schon...


----------



## Fh4n (22. März 2010)

Sonntag gayt also klar. Gibt es dann nochmal eine Rundmail für die Unwissenden für "Wie, Wann, Wo"?


----------



## PitchER (22. März 2010)

ist eine Teilnahme am 28.03. noch möglich?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2010)

@Fh4n: ich schätze, die kommt so donnerstag oder so
@PitchER: ich denke schon, einfach unter der E-Mail aus dem Anfangspost auf Seite1 melden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2010)

servus,
ich bin wohl doch nicht dabei. Ich gehe jetzt spontan ins Krankenhaus.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## jojo2 (25. März 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> servus,
> ich bin wohl doch nicht dabei. Ich gehe jetzt spontan ins Krankenhaus.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß



spontan klingt fröhlich
krankenhaus gar nicht lustig

ja dann,
lass es dir gut gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (25. März 2010)

@Mr. freerideh was da passiert???

So nu is donnerstag und ich weis immernoch nicht wo genau ich sein muss und wann es losgeht. Brauche doch noch daten um mein navi zu füttern!


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2010)

Treffen ist zu 99% hier: KLICK  Cuxhavener Straße 55c, 21149 Hamburg 

@Mr.Freeride: Was ist los?

@all: ich habe superflyer mal aufs Profil geschrieben, ich schreibe ihn jetzt nochmal per PN an


----------



## tequesta (25. März 2010)

Ein paar öffentliche Infos wären jetzt tatsächlich nicht schlecht, da das Wochenende verplant werden muss.

Da ich geplant im Krankenhaus war, darf/kann ich zwar nicht fahren, aber ich würde gerne als Zuschauer dabei sein.

Danke und Gruss!


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2010)

mal sehen, ob er bis morgen ne Mail schickt oder hier was schreibt.
Ich habe jetzt alle mögl. wege genutzt ihn darum zu bitten
Per e-mail, PN und profilnachricht außerdem kann er das ja auch hier im Fred nachlesen, das wir Infos haben möchten, mitlerweile wollen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Wir waretn am besten alle nochmal bis heute abend oder morgen frü ab und dann klären wir das als der großteil, wanns losgehen soll, alle einverstanden?
wenn ja, einmal kurz posten bitte mit vorschlag für die uhrzeit(nur vormittags)


----------



## kosh_hh (26. März 2010)

ist ja schon merkwürdig das hier ruhe im karton ist

@mr freeride
wasn los? hoffe nichts schlimmes


----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2010)

so
nu isses raus
boah, das is früh für mich 
aber ich will doch mal richtige endurofahrer sehn 
und auch einer werden.
also: ich seh zu
bis dahin


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Ich verÃ¶ffentlich einfach mal alle infos, damit es zu keinen bÃ¶sen Ãberraschungen kommt:

-Treffen:8 bis 9Uhr Cuxhavener StraÃe 55c, 21149 Hamburg
-Anmeldung: ab 8Uhr, 5â¬ fÃ¼r unter 18J., 10â¬ fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 18J
-Daten: 5Zeitnahmen auf Trails in einer runde von ca. 25km
-Risiko: alles auf eigene gefahr
-Sonstiges: Selbstverpflegung, wetterfeste klamotten mitbringen

So, dass sollte fÃ¼r alle genug sein an Infos, also bis dann.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2010)

werden mehere runden gefahren, oder nur die eine mit 25km?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

neien, auf den 25km werden auf 5Trails die Zeit genommen
ich habe das mal kurz umgeschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2010)

ich wollte gerade meine genaue zeitangabe rausnehmen 
- vielleicht hat das ja auch seinen grund, dass alles nur per mail 
bekannt gegeben worden war...


----------



## Flöchen (27. März 2010)

Dass es nur per email mitgeteilt wurde hat einfach nur den Grund, dass man sich vor einigen Wochen zum ersten Termin mal bei ihm angemeldet hat. Ich denke aber jeder ist willkommen mitzufahren, und je mehr es sind desto lustiger wirds!
Ich fahre übrigens mit nem Cube Fritzz, welches hier auch zu kaufen ist: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/254448/cat/42
Falls jemand Interesse hat kann er mich gerne einfach anquatschen.

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. März 2010)

Wie sehen denn die Trails, auf denen die Zeit genommen wird, so aus? Gibt es da irgenddwelche Geheiminfos? Viel Treterei? Schnell bergab? 
Denn die 25km würde ich dann auch mit dem Torque fahren, wenn es sowieso nur auf die 5 Zeitnahmen ankommt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

Flach bis steil, einfach bis mittel schwer.
Trails sind unbekannt. 25km klingt aber nicht nur nach den üblichen Verdächtigen rund um die Heide.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. März 2010)

Hm, welches Rad würdest du nehmen, jetzt nur auf die Trails bezogen, nicht auf die Verbindungsstücke: Canyon Torque oder Cube Stereo? Schon blöd, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (27. März 2010)

das ist ja das geile an einem enduro rennen. der spaß kommt so nie zu kurz da du nicht austesten kannst wo das limit ist.

bei einem enduro rennen solltest du daher auch auf sicht fahren und nicht einfach drauf halten.

bis sonntag


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

@Flöchen: Ich kann dann ja sicherlich mal ne Runde drehen gell

@SamyRSJ4: Aufgrunddessen, dass wir hochkurbeln müssen, würde ich dsa Stereo nehmen, bergab wirste damit auch dem Torque fast nie hinterherhengen Selbst ich mitm CC-Hardtail bin immer an Lord Shadow mit nem FR/DH-Fully drangeblieben
Die laufräder nicht vergessen, ja

@tancho: rischtig


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

Definitiv Stereo, wenn du einigermaßen fahren kannst. Ich würde ein Fully einem Hardtail vorziehen, aber beim Fully auf jeden Fall die 130-150mm Klasse empfehlen. Ich fahre in Ermangelung eines solchen mit dem DH Bike.


9 Uhr finde ich, besonders nach der Zeitumstellung, schon fast dreist denjenigen gegenüber, die von Außerhalb kommen. Wir haben selbst keine besonders lange Anfahrt, aber es bedeutet trotzdem, dass wir spätestens um 7, faktisch um 6, aufstehen müssen. Und es gibt Leute die aus Bremen oder Hannover kommen.


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (27. März 2010)

Hm und ich muss ohne Kontaktlinsen fahren :S
Somit macht mir keiner mehr den letzten Platz streitig!
Hoffe meine Winter-Kondition (keine) lassen mich das überleben.
Bin momentan am husten wie ein Irrer hoffe ich kann morgen dabei sein.
Vorbereitung und timing sind eindeutig keine Stärken von mir, habe eventuell nicht mal mehr einen passenden Schlauch rumliegen.
Was nehmt ihr so an Nahrung mit auf den Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

Banane, Nutella Stulle und für den akuten Einbruch einen Riegel.


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...Und es gibt Leute die aus Bremen oder Hannover kommen.



und es gibt leute - zumindest einen - , die kommen aus dem osnabrücker land
(fährt noch jemand in holdorf auf die autobahn?)

9 uhr! oh backe!


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

Hamburger_Simon schrieb:


> [...]
> Was nehmt ihr so an Nahrung mit auf den Weg?


Nen Apfel, ne banane, nen Riegel und 2Brötchen sowie 1,5L zu trinken


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. März 2010)

Bloemfontein: LRS ist im Auto. Morgen gehts ab. Freu mich schon


----------



## Phil81 (27. März 2010)

Ausser ich verschlafe dann kannste dir Pax im Schaufenster ansehen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. März 2010)

Dann radel ich schnell hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

ja sicherlich, ich warte dann bis um 13Uhr auf den LRS, dancah bin ich weg

Nein, wir werden alle rechtzeitig da sein und nicht verpennen, immer positiv denken


----------



## Fh4n (27. März 2010)

Jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an. Der Winter ist vorbei, da kann man garnicht genug Fahrrad fahren - aufstehen wie unter der Woche auch und finito!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2010)

eine uralte OP und der Blindarm habe mich am Donnerstag ins Krankenhaus gezwungen.


----------



## CHEAP RIC (28. März 2010)

das war der Hammer heute,vielen dank an alle organisatoren und Mitfahrer. euch noch nen schönen abend un hoffentlich radeln wir mal wieder...
Dropsau


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2010)

jo!
ich treff zwar nicht immer die richtige linie,
aber heute absolut die richtige wahl
ich war dabei - in hamburg!

strecke, leute, organisation, autobahn
alles passte
und wieder der liebe gott für die mountainbiker unterwegs,
wetter war doch wie gemacht für den tag heute

aber nach der enduro challenge is für mich vor der enduro challenge


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2010)

Für mich auch! Danke für die Organisation, war echt gut heute! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so kurz vor der Nordsee nochmal so hügelig wird...


----------



## juweb (28. März 2010)

Danke! 

Schön wars !

Einladung zum Enduro beim Dirtmasters Pfingstmontag in Winterberg und 5.6. Mad East Enduro Altenberg/Geising im Erzgebirge.


Und nun das Ergebnis von heute


----------



## Phil81 (29. März 2010)

Von mir auch noch mal Vielen Dank an die Orga.


----------



## Fh4n (29. März 2010)

Danke für die super Orga!


----------



## trafko (31. März 2010)

auch von meiner seite aus ein dankeschön für den geilen sonntag! 


wo kann ich mir denn die bilder vom mobilen fotografen anschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (31. März 2010)

Auf Www.mtbisokay.de folgt ein Bericht.


----------



## jojo2 (2. April 2010)

so
meine filmaufnahmen sind geschnitten
da ich gleich weg bin, setz ich den link schon mal rein
konvertierung dürfte aber auch bald abgeschlossen sein.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5460


----------



## juweb (5. April 2010)

superschön
das es so einen film gibt
gefällt


----------



## Fh4n (15. April 2010)

Sind schon ein paar Fotos durchgesickert?


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2010)

also auf mtbisokay immer leider noch nicht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. April 2010)

Soll aber am WE kommen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2010)

Echt, das ist super
Hast du an die Jungs geschrieben?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. April 2010)

Nee, hab aber ne Mail vom Superflyer bekommen, in der das drinsteht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2010)

Ahh, ok.
Dannn warten wir mal aufs WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (4. Mai 2010)

so der artikel bei www.mtbisokay.de ist draußen. die Bilder sind der Hammer. Wäre genial wenn man den Rest der Bilder auch noch zu sehen bekommt. weiß jemand an wen ich mich da wenden muss?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2010)

Der Bericht ist gut und die Fotos sind wirklich der Hammer! Ich wäre auch am unbearbeiteten Rohmaterial der Bilder interessiert, wenn das Nachbearbeiten zu aufwendig ist.


----------



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2010)

sorry,
habe ich was verpasst - password oder so? 
krieg keinen zugriff auf die fotos unter: "gallery" 
bei mtbisokay


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2010)

nö, da solltest du eigentlich so druff kommen
klick im bericht auf ein bild, dann gelangst du zur gallery.


ich wäre auch an den restlichen Bildern interessiert


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Mai 2010)

Oh 2 Fahrbilder von mir. Echt gut geworden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2010)

du glücklicher, ich bin nur auf Standbildern
Ich war wohl zu schlecht^^

Das Bild 9 von 16(wenn man sie in der Gallerie anschaut) ist definitiv FDW-Qualität und Bild 6 auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (4. Mai 2010)

@bloemfontein: yeah bild 9 thats me


----------



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2010)

cool,
klappte nur nicht mit dem ie. mit nem anderen browser kann ich sogar 
das interview lesen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2010)

In der aktuellen MTB Rider ist ein Bericht über die Enduro Challenge. Falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2010)

ich habe leider bisher keine MTB-Rider gefunden
Es soll auch ein Bild von Lord Shadow drinne sein, stimmt das?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2010)

Nein, es ist ein großes Bild von Jasper drin. das, was auch auf mtbisokay zu sehen ist. Das andere Bild ist das schwarz-weiße, wo alle unten am Parkplatz stehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2010)

Ich meinte in der gallerie


----------



## schläferchriz (24. Mai 2010)

Ja es ist ein Bild von ihm drin. Mich würd immernoch interessieren wer noch Bilder von diesem Event hat. Die Leute haben ja fotografiert wie nix gutes.


----------



## mmc (24. Mai 2010)

... und vorne in der Gallery gibts ein Riesenfoto von Malte "Lord Helmchen" äh "...Shadow"


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2010)

Lord Helmchen, der Film ist zu gut
Ich habe nur 2 nichtssagende Fotos
Hat mal jemand an die Jungs von mtbisokay geschrieben, bes. an Sebe oder an den matschii?


----------

